# DAFV und Fischereiverband Saar "hegen" im Saarland mit Setzkescher?



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar

*DAFV und Fischereiverband Saar "hegen" im Saarland mit Setzkescher?*​
Die gesamte Kompetenz des DAFV und hier eben speziell seiner bezahlten Hauptamtler zeigt sich in der aktuellen Meldung in den News auf den Seiten des DAFV:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/termine/einige-kommende-termine-und-einladungen

Dort werden verschiedene "aktuelle" Einladungen und Termine für *2017 *aufgeführt.

Unter anderem auch die Einladung zum Angeln für Menschen mit Behinderung:
http://www.dafv.de/files/Fischen/einladung_fischen_fuer_menschen_mit_behinderungen_20161015.pdf

Der Termin für dieses Fischen ist laut veröffentlichter Einladung aber:
15. Oktober 2016 

Man lebt scheinbar sehr in der Vergangenheit beim DAFV....

Bin mal gespannt, wie schnell sie in der Lage sind, das zu ändern, wenn sie hier mitlesen.

*Tierschutz*
Und obwohl gerade erst ja das neue saarländische Gesetz für mehr Tierschutz beim Angeln verabschiedet wurde, das ja das töten jeden (maßigen) Fisches vorschreibt (wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641) , steht in dieser Ausschreibung immer noch drin, dass der DAFV da Rotaugen, Aland, Güster, Karausche, Giebel, Rotfedern und Brachsen lebend in Setzkeschern hältern will.

In einem 2.Setzkescher sollen Schwarzmundgrundeln gehältert werden (zu was, wollen sie die umsetzen??) 

Abgetötet werden laut Ausschreibung: Wels, Katzenwels und Sonnenbarsch. 

Ob das auch für das Angeln 2017 gilt oder ist das nur, weil das die alte 2016er - Ausschreibung ist?

Gibt es überhaupt ein Angeln in 2017?

Vielleicht sollte man da mal den zuständigen Minister Jost informieren, was der kompetente DAFV mit seiner kompetenten KöR, dem Fischereiverband Saar, zusammen da an evtl. tierschutzwidrigen Angeln laut Saargesetzen mit Hältern statt Töten (oder erst ales hältern und dann töten?)  plant.

Vielleicht haben die ja aber irgendwelche Ausnahmegenehmigungen erhalten??

Dann wäre es verdammte Pflicht, dies auch für alle Vereine und Verbände öffentlich zu machen, die ja vielleicht bei ihren Veranstaltungen auch hältern statt töten wollen.

Wir werden das weiter beobachten.

PEINLICH ist das aber so oder so, wenn die für eine Einladung 2017 die alte Einladung von 2016 verwenden und nicht mal in der Lage sind, da die Termine auszutauschen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAFV und Fischereiverband Saar "hegen" im Saarland mit Setzkescher?*

noch sind die scheinbar nicht am arbeiten - steht jedenfalls immer noch das alte Dokument drin zum runterladen.. 

Vielleicht fangen die auch erst (nach)mittags an?


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAFV und Fischereiverband Saar "hegen" im Saarland mit Setzkescher?*

Scheint so. Ist geändert. Schwarzmundgrundeln stehen gar nicht mehr drin. Was machen mit den Viechern?

Zwei Setzkescher sind vorgeschrieben, was mach ich wenn ich nur einen Fisch fange ? |kopfkrat

Stümperhaft, wie alles vom DAFV.

Aber trotzdem schön, dass die noch Wettfischen veranstalten.


----------



## iXware (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAFV und Fischereiverband Saar "hegen" im Saarland mit Setzkescher?*

na einer ist für Raubfische, der andere für Weißfisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAFV und Fischereiverband Saar "hegen" im Saarland mit Setzkescher?*

Ich hatte den DAFV-GF Seggelke ja auch persönlich angeschrieben, dass er die Peinlichkeit endlich wegmachen soll (11 Uhr 30 heut morgen)..

War unterwegs bisher und kann daher nicht sagen, wie lange die dann gebraucht haben.......

Kompetenz pur halt wieder im DAFV ;-)))


----------

